
Show HN: connmap – X11 widget that shows location of network peers on world map - jafarlihi
https://github.com/jafarlihi/connmap
======
op03
Nice job and interesting. Where did you get the IP to country mapping from?

~~~
jafarlihi
Thanks! I got the database from:
[https://lite.ip2location.com/](https://lite.ip2location.com/)

